# SWF 1502 - C/C Board & Thread Board Check! ???



## JEllis (Jul 15, 2011)

I have an SWF 1502 and my control panel just stopped booting all the way. It gets an error message "System Initialize!" but never completes. If I unplug the control panel and replug it in it will get past the System Initialize! message and then locks up with a message that says: "C/C Board & Thread Board Check!" I tried to contact SWF and I can say that I was less than happy with the experience of dealing with them. Since I am new in this business I am unexperienced with the standard of customer service across embroidery manufacturers, but if I treated my customers in a similar manner I would quickly be out of business. Needless to say I need a solution to get the control panel back to being responsive otherwise I have a very expensive boat anchor for sale. If anyone has access to a owners manual or a technicians manual or any documentation there seems to be a scarcity of this info available. Normally you should be able to find technical manuals for about anything on the internet. Please help with any info to get me pointed in the right direction so I can get back to embroidery. Thanks


----------



## HeathersTailor (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a compact 1501 and have not encounter this error before. When you turn it on, do you get all green lights on the computer? Is this a new or used maching?


----------



## Reaznwears (4 mo ago)

Please were you able to get a solution to this problem?


----------

